# Has anyone used Brenneke Black Magic Magnum 3" ?



## RyanK (Jun 2, 2004)

Im looking for a BEAST of a slug for my remmy 870 magnum. I've always used Brenneke K.O. 2 3/4 and they pack quite a punch but I want even more knockdown power than that. I came across the Black Magic Magnum 12ga 3" slug by the same company and it seems like it could be the most power packed slugger Ive ever seen. http://www.brennekeusa.com/web/text/magnum12.html

Does anyone have any experience with this round if so Id like a report. Or, let me know about any other killer 12 gauge slugs you've used and seem strong enough for moose..... or elephant


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

And, see no reason to switch. 3 inch just give more recoil and thats about it. I guess if you want to swat them with a higher power slug you can, but the reason then becomes.........why????


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

I used to hunt with the Brenneke 3" gold 1 3/8oz. slugs. They were very accurate in my gun (Mossberg 695), and devestating on deer. If I have to hunt in shotgun zone again, they will be my first choice in slugs.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Just remember that there is no such thing as "knockdown power" If you want a bigger kick and bigger boom to make you feel like you are killing the deer deader than go for it.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

I never had a more deaded deer when shot with a Brenenke 2 3/4 inch:evil:.No reason to shoot 3" in my opinion.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I have killed so many with the original bren 2 3/4 I see no reason to change. My Ithica just loves them.

Let me know if you try them ,what ya think.


----------



## Tactical_Contractor (Aug 22, 2008)

Great slug if you are using it to protect you from a big Brown bear.
Just overkill on a whitetail. 2-3/4 have killed plenty of deer.
The only thing them Black Magic with do in your 870 is make your arm black.


----------



## Masterblaster1 (Sep 28, 2004)

I can think of a few, Brenekke Heavy Field Short Magnum 2 3/4" 1.25oz slug at 1470 fps or so, Also Federal makes a 1.25 oz foster type slug in 2 3/4 and 3 inch, I have shot the 3" version and it is rated at 1600 FPS in a 1.25oz slug, but it is an expanding type slug...


----------



## FowlWeather (Mar 27, 2005)

I haven't seen or tried the Blacks magnums, but I'll second the accuracy of the similar 1 3/8oz Gold Magnums. They were by far the most accurate of any of the slugs that I tried through my Hastings rifled barrel. I took a deer last year with one and it performed well.


----------

